# Why?? My male ate all his eggs



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I came home and was so excited I started their spawning log and took pictures. 
I removed the female and left the male to tend to his nest. 
They were so good with eachother that either of them has fins damage.
I just went to check him a few minutes ago to find his eggs gone and his belly full... Ugh! 
It had been too smoothly of a spawn to be true.
Anyone had experience with males eating eggs? Will they behave the same in every spawn or will they change behavior? I would hate to not breed this guy in the future.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This wasn't one of the young pairs you just got was it?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your spawn.

Probably yes, but occasionally he wouldn't - I'm not sure what triggers the behavior. I've only recently experienced egg/fry eaters (most of my recent males). 

It is believed that males cull weak and deformed fry. But IMO this isn't necessarily true because when I artificial hatched, the fry grew normally.
Sometimes too much disturbance may trigger it as well. Again I haven't had enough experience to make definite conclusions.

If you really want his offspring, I'd suggest artificial hatching.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> This wasn't one of the young pairs you just got was it?


NO! They are tiny babies still!
It was the pastel male and a girl I got last year from your DT Multi line (the one next to #2 on your collage).
He's such a gentle boy... I might retire him after this, not sure I want to go through the disappointment again :-(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My marble boy Rio did that. His first spawn was successful (although he didn't really tend the nest very well) but the second time he ate the eggs. I retired him after that because he obviously wasn't a very good breeder which sucked because he was a 1st place winner in his class and a very nice fish.

I would maybe look at your spawning set up and see if there is anything you could tweak and try one more time before deciding whether or not to retire him.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys
Artificial Hatching seems like a lot of work with very little success rate. I'll keep reading on it, thanks.
My spawning setup is even better now than on previous times... 
Lots of natural plants, clean water, stable water temperature, sponge filter and choice of IAL or styrofoam cup for the bubblenest... he chose the IAL.
I might give him another chance in a couple of weeks and if the same thing happens, I'll just retire him.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Be sure to keep us updated...


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

You still got any eggs left? My black plantium male he is a egg eater. The first time he spawn I remove the female and he ate almost all of the egg. The second time I remove him and the female at the same time after they spawn and artifical hatch my eggs. I had around 20 eggs and half or maybe more hatch and the other rest went bad. If you need any tips on articifal hatching just pm me its pretty easy.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

There was one little lonely egg left on the leaf when I took out the male to clean the tank. 
I'm wondering about the sponge filter... I have it in a very slow flow but this is the first time I have it on during spawning, I only turned it on once the fry were free swiming and I had removed the male. Besides lots of natural plants (I usually have one or two) and wrapping the tank with a scarf for "privacy", this is the only thing I did differently.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Aww poo that sux. I guess he doesn't wanna be a daddy.. :/


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you were running the sponge filter during the spawning this is most likely the reason......Males like the tank very still and private.....I would not retire him until you give him at least one more chance......

Good luck!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a blue VT that eats eggs every time he spawns.. so I tried artificial hatching.. thought I did everything right, but none hatched. After 4 tries.. he is now retired... and I think he is most likely infertile. He is still beautiful to watch though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If the sponge filter is gently bubbling it shouldn't make much of a difference. He was probably threatened by something.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone... 
I'll give him a few weeks to recuperate and try him again leaving the sponge filter off. 
I really don't think there's anything else wrong with my setup that would've trigger the behavior but I did approach the tank to take ONE picture so he might've gotten upset over that. Ugh!
I'll keep away next time... learned my lesson!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

This must have been frustrating... I'm sorry to hear about your loss and hope the male comes to his senses on the next try.


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

*To Feed or Not to Feed...That is the Question*

Does anyone like feeding their males in the breeding tank?

Some say to feed them full before you release the female then fast the male while he's tending the nest and fry. Feeding him will initiate his "eating response" causing him to eat not only the food you gave him, but also the eggs/fry.

An alternative view which works better on some males is to feed him consistent small meals so he doesn't get hungry enough to eat the eggs/fry.

Which works best for you all?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

sometimes they arent even interested in eating if there is a female with them


----------

